# I finally got my Doberman puppy!!



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

One of my life long dreams finally came true. I found a breeder and I am now the proud owner of a male, red/rust Dobie!!!  His name is Ranger.

He is going to be 10 weeks old on Saturday. He's a very smart boy and got 'sit' very quickly. He likes to chew, like every puppy, but is quickly understanding 'no' and does well with his toys. I'm dreading the terrible twos stage but this boy is really my dream dog. 

I'm on cloud 9 right now, I can't believe I finally own my heart breed. I took some pictures and video. Enjoy his puppy love!

Checking out the camera.











"youz talkin' to me?"










"I iz noble and protecterz of my master."










"...but first iz time to play! i bringz toy!"










"...tiredz..." He loves chewing these plants, lol, the little demon.










"Tallz man haz ball!"










"Thowz it!! Pwease?"










"I iz happy to bez here."










Now for three videos.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Awwww so cute I have always liked dobermans, but don't think I have the energy for one

His tail is docked too, that's kind of funny to see because that's illegal here so I haven't seen one with a docked tail for a while...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Awwww so cute I have always liked dobermans, but don't think I have the energy for one
> 
> His tail is docked too, that's kind of funny to see because that's illegal here so I haven't seen one with a docked tail for a while...


The breeder did the tail but left his ears natural. He's so darn cute, I smother his face with kisses all the time, lol.

Kept having trouble with videos. But I think they work now. 











This one, Champ the sumo-wrestler brodies the toy....he's a theif lol.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh nooooo! That's supposed to be mine! *sigh* I don't think my life long dream of owning a dobe will ever come true. 

Ranger is absolutely gorgeous! Great big CONGRATULATIONS to you & him! 

sulks away in envy


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Congratulations! What breeder did you end up getting him from?


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> Oh nooooo! That's supposed to be mine! *sigh* I don't think my life long dream of owning a dobe will ever come true.
> 
> Ranger is absolutely gorgeous! Great big CONGRATULATIONS to you & him!
> 
> sulks away in envy


Aw, thanks! I know how you feel. I waited five years for him. Trying to find the right breeder, the right price, the right rescue. Then BANG, out of nowhere, opportunity came knocking! I wish you luck in getting your dream dog too!



Darkmoon said:


> Congratulations! What breeder did you end up getting him from?


She lives at the bottom of PA, about two hours from us, on a farm. I was wary at first because we get a lot of people out there who have puppy mills. But her place looked great. She had about 6 dobermans of her own and the mother was beautiful. Both parents are big, and she said the litter would most likely be well built. All her animals were well cared for and she had the cutest bulldog that had to wear a cone on it's head because he hurt his ear, lol.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I really just want to reach through the screen & pet him, he's just so good looking! 

I really don't think I probably will ever get one at this point. Hubby wants to wait until we move some where with a bigger house & some property around us. And honestly, I'm not getting any younger here!
I've been told that it's really important to find a very reputable breeder when getting a dobe, which I do understand, but honestly, at this point if I do end up getting 1 I am seriously thinking it will be a mature 1 from the doberman rescue.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations on your beautiful red Doberboy!! I know you waited a long time for him - he's adorable. 

Now, I don't know too much about Doberman Pinschers... is the puppy European or American lines? How common is it for breeders to leave the ears natural? I thought some/many American line breeders would crop the ears and dock the tails before sending them off, while European breeders didn't. Let me know if I just made myself sound like a total idiot 

We'll expect a lot of pictures as he grows!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Equinox said:


> Now, I don't know too much about Doberman Pinschers... is the puppy European or American lines? How common is it for breeders to leave the ears natural? I thought some/many American line breeders would crop the ears and dock the tails before sending them off, while European breeders didn't. Let me know if I just made myself sound like a total idiot


She got him from a BYBer so don't expect much. Most breeders crop their show quality pups and leave the pet quality up to their new owners. Tails are normally docked with most breeders on all sides. 

Nice puppy, I just wish you really followed everyone's advice and kept waiting until you got a Doberman from a good breeder.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> She got him from a BYBer so don't expect much. Most breeders crop their show quality pups and leave the pet quality up to their new owners. Tails are normally docked with most breeders on all sides.
> 
> Nice puppy, I just wish you really followed everyone's advice and kept waiting until you got a Doberman from a good breeder.


Oh! Thanks for explaining, I must have missed that somewhere...


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm totally against ear cropping, and this is banned here and in most European countries. 

In European countries you can still dock tails, but you have to leave 1/3 of it, minimum.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> She got him from a BYBer so don't expect much. Most breeders crop their show quality pups and leave the pet quality up to their new owners. Tails are normally docked with most breeders on all sides.
> 
> Nice puppy, I just wish you really followed everyone's advice and kept waiting until you got a Doberman from a good breeder.


Both parent's are AKC registered, and Ranger will be AKC registered himself. She is a beginner in showing Dobermans. The mother has won two small titles, while the father has one. She has two retired champion show dogs in her household and knows what she is talking about. The pick of the litter was already taken, and was having his ears cropped the next week. I chose the 'not so pick of the litter', but I think he is very handsome and he fit my personality.

Is it spectacular? No. Yes, she is only a beginner and there are more 'appropriate' Dobermans out there. But I did my research and if you want to call it a BYB, go to town with it. I've seen her health records and not one of her dobies has had issues, except for one unexpected death due to neglect by the family. Het records date back to 1988.

She loves Dobermans, wants to better the breed, show Dobermans, and sure as hell isn't in it for the money. Infact, her Dobermans are probably a lot more healthier than 'grand champions' and their lines of inbreeding. But that's a rant for a rant.

As for having to explain my self.....annoying. I've seen people come on here having bought a dog at the pet store with better reactions. Yet, I wait for almost 6 years, do my research, find a great breeder who may not be perfect (nobody is), and get this? Awesome. Should have known better.

Thank you. I wouldn't expect many pictures. I'm not sure I will be staying on this forum.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I love him. <3


----------



## CabelaNKatiesmom (Sep 2, 2010)

he is STUNNING! I don't care where he came from, what a DOLL! 
EEEKKK! I can't wait to get my Rottie. pup! lol. I hope you have a ball with him! what fun.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

He's super cute and I just LOVE natural ears, I think it makes them way more expressive.


----------



## Tails (Apr 5, 2010)

Beautiful! his face is *so* angelic. Enjoy your new pup!. I <3 his Birthday suit ears too.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

He's so cute! Do you have any big plans with your new boy? Obedience, agility or just a good old family pet?


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I LOVE your new addition! He is so handsome & smoochable!! What does Hunter think of him, &, whats his name???................PS-post more pics


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

He is beautiful! And one of the top winning dobies has natural ears. More and more natural earred dobies are showing up in the show ring. Good luck to you. Ranger is Adorable!


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> She got him from a BYBer so don't expect much. Most breeders crop their show quality pups and leave the pet quality up to their new owners. Tails are normally docked with most breeders on all sides.
> 
> Nice puppy, I just wish you really followed everyone's advice and kept waiting until you got a Doberman from a good breeder.


*quite RUDE*


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

He is just the cutest thing! 

While I certainly don't condone BYB'g, and it certainly doesn't sound like your breeder is one actually, even those dogs need homes. And it's true that many of the BYB puppies end up in shelters, so then you have whatever background issues they may have to contend with, so puppyhood is definitely the best time to get them.

Congratulations to your new addition.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

K9companions said:


> Both parent's are AKC registered, and Ranger will be AKC registered himself. She is a beginner in showing Dobermans. The mother has won two small titles, while the father has one. She has two retired champion show dogs in her household and knows what she is talking about. The pick of the litter was already taken, and was having his ears cropped the next week. I chose the 'not so pick of the litter', but I think he is very handsome and he fit my personality.
> 
> Is it spectacular? No. Yes, she is only a beginner and there are more 'appropriate' Dobermans out there. But I did my research and if you want to call it a BYB, go to town with it. I've seen her health records and not one of her dobies has had issues, except for one unexpected death due to neglect by the family. Het records date back to 1988.
> 
> ...


Health testing? You know being registered with the AKC means nothing about the quality of the dog. and just because the breeder has a few AKC CH in her household, doesn't mean anything about the quality of the pup you have. Did the parents of your dog have any titles on them? Being scatterbred can bring on as many issues as linebreeding can. IT also doesn't always make the perfect representative of what the breed should be. What health testing did she do on these dogs? You tell me she did the proper health testing on this pups parents (Just being "healthy" is not enough), and I'll shut my mouth, otherwise the breeder you chose was just a glorified BYBer. 

And I'm being far from rude, and you know it. I'm really disappointed in you.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

K9companions said:


> I wouldn't expect many pictures. I'm not sure I will be staying on this forum.


Oh no don't go anywhere, I'd really love to see this guy growing up!
While I don't condone buying from a byb, neither would I ostracize anyone for doing so. 
Personally, I DO love the looks of Ranger - natural ears/docked tail. I also LOVE the look of correctly cropped ears. I really do prefer docked tails for sure!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Um, wow.
DM...as much as I think K9 has overreacted to your post (being it was only one of many, most of which were positive) your post WAS pretty snarky and judgemental.
Believe me, I get it when the frustration over bad breeders and people who purchase from boils over. I have my moments of snark too, but try to NOT publicly denounce if it's a case of too little too late. You two have had the discussion and she was armed with information, what she decides to do with it is her decision. K9 made her decision and a got a puppy that she is excited over and you publicly berated her over it. Why not send her a private message instead? 

Since neither of us have seen the breeder, nor do we have all the information, we cannot say for sure her breeder was anything other than a decent small time breeder. Raining on her parade was rude and unnecessary.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm so glad you managed to find a good breeder in PA! I tried for you and I couldn't...but I am so happy for you!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

The only thing worse than someone who supports poor breeders out of ignorance is someone who does it after being fully educated, especially in a breed like the dobe.

Cute pup, and I wish you the best, but I stand behind DM 100%.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

trumpetjock said:


> The only thing worse than someone who supports poor breeders out of ignorance is someone who does it after being fully educated, especially in a breed like the dobe.
> 
> Cute pup, and I wish you the best, but I stand behind DM 100%.


+1. 

The pup is adorable, and wishing you all the luck with him as well.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Im gonna jump out on a limb here and say that any rude comments on this pup is unnecessary. I mean its just childish IMO considering that the pup is already bought and has a loving home. I mean people don't chastises newbies about where they got their dog from granted I know that you expected more from k9, but maybe she did pick a good breeder. Not only that but we don't know anything about this breeder so why not just leave it alone. *sigh* this was completely childish and embarrassing to the df...

Very handsome pup k9! I have never seen the breed with un-cropped ears, I think it gives him a gentler look though and I like it! =)


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure what anyone is trying to accomplish by insulting her or the breeder. No matter whatthe breeder was, this puppy needed someone to take it, so be happy someone cared enough to even try to research the breed before just running out and buying a dog that's already got enough bad rap based on it's breed. It's a cute pup with an owner that actually cares about it. That should be all that matters. 

Congrats on the new boy, I hope you stick around so we can watch him grow.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm.. pretty confused, to say the least.

How does anyone know for sure that this dog is from a BYB? I don't see any information in this thread that would lead me to believe that.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

To be honest, I am confused too. I don't see anything indicating this is a BYB. Maybe there's some other thread but I don't see it. Parents are titled, health tested, she visited their home to meet all the dogs and see their area. That's a far cry from a BYB to me. I might be missing something though, so I don't know.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

trumpetjock said:


> The only thing worse than someone who supports poor breeders out of ignorance is someone who does it after being fully educated, especially in a breed like the dobe.
> 
> Cute pup, and I wish you the best, but I stand behind DM 100%.


agreed..to the extent of how things appear.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmmm,mixed emotions here. I do actually agree with DM but i suppose its just a bit sad when an old member decides to leave for whatever reason. 

The support for K9 is nice but the bottom line is if after being on DF for a long period we still go to BYB for our dogs then what have we learned?
My 3 dogs are all from BYB and when i joined here i just wanted to show off photos of my youngest dog and his pack mates (driving Rone and the other mods crazy with daily posts.haha) i actually had no intention of learning anything about what is wrong or right with BYB or reputable breeders. Strange thing is i stuck around and realized what an awesome community this was and i guess our mutual love of dogs brings us all together no matter how different we may be in real life,DM may have "seemed" harsh but she continuously tries to educate here on various issues,BYB being a predominant one,if people like her dont speak out then how will others (like myself before) ever learn whats best when getting a dog,i know i will NEVER get from BYB again.

Whats done is done and i for one know that K9 will give that particular dog a brilliant and loving home,i haven't forgot when she went out of her way to help Xeph when she really needed it and i thought that was so lovely of her and her family. Good luck with the pup and maybe we will see you around again soon.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Agreed. He's here now, and I hope she finds success with him. And I of course will always appreciate what she did to help me and mine


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Entwine said:


> I'm.. pretty confused, to say the least.
> 
> How does anyone know for sure that this dog is from a BYB? I don't see any information in this thread that would lead me to believe that.





RBark said:


> To be honest, I am confused too. I don't see anything indicating this is a BYB. Maybe there's some other thread but I don't see it. Parents are titled, health tested, she visited their home to meet all the dogs and see their area. That's a far cry from a BYB to me. I might be missing something though, so I don't know.


I agree with this. Where is the basis for this claim that K9 got her puppy from a BYB? Personally I do find it to be pretty rude and insulting to judge people without any information. It honestly sounds like an excuse to pick a fight.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I agree with this. Where is the basis for this claim that K9 got her puppy from a BYB? Personally I do find it to be pretty rude and insulting to judge people without any information. It honestly sounds like an excuse to pick a fight.





> Is it spectacular? No. Yes, she is only a beginner and there are more 'appropriate' Dobermans out there. But I did my research and if you want to call it a BYB, go to town with it. I've seen her health records and not one of her dobies has had issues, except for one unexpected death due to neglect by the family. Het records date back to 1988.


this is the comment from the OP that got my eyebrows raised. How does one have a beginning breeder with records dating back to 1988?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> this is the comment from the OP that got my eyebrows raised. How does one have a beginning breeder with records dating back to 1988?


Health records from the breeder who bred the sire/bitch she owns?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

RBark said:


> Health records from the breeder who bred the sire/bitch she owns?


im not fully convinced either way that this breeder is a BYB or not...im just saying there are things in the OP's posts in this thread that raise questions for me. 

the records thing, the unexpected death, the comment about the parents being "big", the fact of breeding a working breed with no working titles(though..that's more of a personal thing with me) and the mere fact that the OP was so absolutely defensive about it(this is just an anecdotal observation of course...but it seems like someone with nothing to be concerned about wouldnt be so concerned about one little comment. but again..anecdotal sort of observation)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Entwine said:


> I'm.. pretty confused, to say the least.
> 
> How does anyone know for sure that this dog is from a BYB? I don't see any information in this thread that would lead me to believe that.


Umm yeah that. 

Either way this is one more reason I am SUPER wary of posting my dogs' breeders on internet forums.

ETA: I would be defensive too if I had come on here to post pictures of my new pup that I had researched and then was met with these kinds of comments. I can tell you no one will ever agree 100% on what a reputable breeder is and isn't. What's the point of all this? I don't get it.

K9 I hope you stick around. I want to see your little boy grow up.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

x2 Laurelin. I'm glad I'm not the only one with a figurative question mark over my head.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree that this really isn't the thread to be publicly chewing someone out over breeder choice. If it really bothers you, do it privately.


This is the thread to say:

Oh my god, what cutie!!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> this is the comment from the OP that got my eyebrows raised. How does one have a beginning breeder with records dating back to 1988?


I would assume that means she has records of the health testing on her dogs ancestors dating back to 1988? As far as the unexpected death caused by neglect, that could be anything from accidentally getting into anti-freeze or bolting out of the front door and getting hit by a car to something horrible like starvation. I'd rather not make any judgements until I have the full story, however.

Also, I agree with what Laurelin said.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

A thread CELEBRATING getting a dog is NOT a plce to chew out someone for their breeder, she made a decision quite possibly choosing the best breeder she could find. Not everyone can drive hours or fly across country to get a dog from a top breeder. 

As far as the ear crop, many reputable breeders are now allowing a choice on that as ther are SOOO many out ther that don't want to crop. I'm not sure if the dog can be shown in the US uncropped or not (not sure what's in the breed standard regarding cropping, though I believe docking IS still in the standard). Personally if I had a choice Angel would have a natural ear over her current crop as the posting wasn't done properly by the original owners and there is a pocket in right her ear that causes it to 'flip' over her head, by the time I got her it was impossible to get corrected.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

RBark said:


> To be honest, I am confused too. I don't see anything indicating this is a BYB. Maybe there's some other thread but I don't see it. Parents are titled, health tested, she visited their home to meet all the dogs and see their area. That's a far cry from a BYB to me. I might be missing something though, so I don't know.


a she never said the parents were health tested she said mom had two small titles and dad has one small title, no mention what that title is. Not sure what a small title, but I'm guessing they aren't for conformation because she states this:


> She has two retired champion show dogs in her household and knows what she is talking about


And health records aren't the same as health testing. What she said is "The breeder said her line is healthy" Not that the breeder had proof in the works of OFA or PenHip. 

So from what I've read, the breeder bred 2 dogs that didn't have "real" titles, nor did the breeder do health testing because "The line is healthy"... Last time I looked, having Champions in a line isn't good enough to breed the dogs, and stating your line is "healthy" isn't good enough to ensure that your breeding healthy dogs.

You can still be a beginner breeder and do the basic health testing. The breeder I'm looking at has never bred before, but her dog has a ton of titles in 3 different venues, 2 of them legit in the breed (one that is so-so, and she knows it, and doesn't really advertise that she has titles in it). The dog is health tested galore (Hips, eyes, elbows, ect), and I'm getting the puppy for free. 

Too many red flags... I'm saddened to see that. As I said in the beginning, beautiful dog, I hope that you don't have any issues in the future. It is just upsetting instead of hold out longer even though you really want a dog, you decided to just take a step down, or what you thought was just a step down from a rep. breeder, and ended up with a breeder that i would consider a BYBer.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah I mean, I'm not saying that the dog was from a reputable breeder. All of that seems inconclusive because the OP left before giving any of the details. When I got Priscilla, I was new to purebred reputable dogs and I didn't really know what all the titles were, how to look into health testing, and so on. I can imagine myself being vague in that regard because of lack of confidence in my own words. I mean, the certificates might as well have been German to me. 

Oh wait, they were German. 

Kidding aside I can see how one would draw the conclusion it was possibly BYB, I can also see how it could have just been a new owner that was deer in headlights. I would have wanted clarification on what she meant by health records, small titles, and so on. That's just me, though. Either way, it's much too late.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

As I said, a thread where a person is CELELBRATING getting a pup is not the appropriate place to question the breeder, this thread is closed. Of course the OP left, she was being bashed on a minimum of information before she even GAVE details about her breeder.


----------

